# Seeing Blue



## tator (Nov 28, 2011)

I have freinds who dont get it about blue. As they looks at pics on line all the see is black. What is best to help them understand they are blue?
Hope you understand the question.

Greg


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've heard blue described as kind of a "gunmetal" color. It's just not quite black. Genetically, a blue coat happens when a black dog also carries one copy of a fading gene (two copies results in silver). However, there are varying shades of blue from barely distinguishable from black to a light grey color. 

Blue should be a uniform color, and its the color of the individual hairs that are blue. This is what distinguishes it from a "bad black" or the salt-and-pepper "grey" that appears as a result of old age. Hopefully someone will pop in here with great photos of the difference between the two. 

There are some good photos for comparison on this thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/6191-bad-black-vs-blue.html


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

*Blue vs Black*

Blues are more of a gunmetal grey or similar shades... 

I have a blue girl that started out black, and is gradually changing. I found this pic on the net, probably posted in response to the same question you have. I wish I could say thanks to the person who took it, as it really has helped me explain blue to my friends. Hope it helps with yours.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Yes, the blue is a hard one to explain as puppies. Once the dogs are bigger and actually look their "true" colour, it's a lot more obvious. 
I had no idea what a "blue" dog was before I came on here. Just show the pics of an adult blue beside a black one. And explain it takes time for the change?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

The changing is called "clearing". Blue and Silver puppies are born all black and clear to their true color as their adult coat comes in and they mature. Silver clears much more quickly and dramatically than blue. Many times, blue puppies are registered as black and it isn't until they are adults that people realize they aren't actually black, but blue.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy is a silver I think (she is 3 months old in my avatar) and she has had a much lighter face than her sister Indy since she was a puppy. Now at 14 months old, her face is very light, her ears are turning light silver and her feet are gunmetal blue, about up to her knees now. Indy on the other hand has a halo around her muzzle and light streaks in her ears, so I don't know if she will clear to a silver or blue. However you can certainly tell they are not black, even in their body fur. More like a deep charcoal grey.


----------



## tator (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks.
The side by side is very helpful.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tator,

Here are some photos of our Blue girl Liza-Jane. You wil notice the clear colour of Gun Metal Grey. The coat at the skin is a bit lighter at the points(FFT). I like the expression you can see in this colour! Bred to my Silver Platinum boy she produced all Silver and Platinum Pups! 

The Blues will continue to lighten up throughout their lives, hence the term 7 year Silvers..

Paragon


----------



## tator (Nov 28, 2011)

Well my new pup arrives in 9 days. Time to puppy proof the house.


----------

